# California/Nevada/Arizona



## wallyboag (Aug 21, 2015)

I feel like getting away this weekend. Anyone have any need to rent a unit for less than $100 a night from 8/21-8/23 for less than $100?

Needs to be in driving distance from Southern California.


----------

